# Question about an old Mckinny tiller



## s10sleeper (Aug 25, 2012)

Out at my grandmothers farm we have an old McKinny tiller. I am trying to convince my grandmother to let me repair it as it needs a little welding. It is a 48 inch tiller as my current one is only 36.

I know the company went out of business years ago, but my grandfather bought all of the tines he could get when they went out, and I mean he bought ALOT of tines. They are also alot heavier duty than what I have.

Does anyone know of where someone can find information on this brand, I think the implement is from 1971


----------

